# Ladder Rack for Van... System One



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all, I have a system one utility rack on a 99 Ford Van. I recently got a 06 chevy van. I was attempting to install it on the chevy, but it wont fit on the drip rails.
I called System one and they sent me gutter clips for the chevy. I still have not been able to make it fit. It has the "Work Winches". 
Has anyone out there run into this. I need help. (Mentally too!)
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

It won't ever work out for you, so I am going to do you a very big favor and let you accept $100.00 for them as scrap value and I will take them off your hands for you, alright?

Do we have a deal?

The C-Note should be enough for you to pay for the shipping charges also. :whistling

Let me know.

Ed


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2008)

I knew metal prices were down at the scrap yard, but wow! I'll pass right now, thanks.:clap:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh well, it was worth a shot.

Ed


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

You can try the dealer to see what options they have for work vans. GM offers accessories for the vans as far as shelving and racks for work vans, well they used to anyway.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all, I have a system one utility rack on a 99 Ford Van. I recently got a 06 chevy van. I was attempting to install it on the chevy, but it wont fit on the drip rails.
> I called System one and they sent me gutter clips for the chevy. I still have not been able to make it fit. It has the "Work Winches".
> Has anyone out there run into this. I need help. (Mentally too!)
> Thanks,
> Randy


I have an '04 Chevy express with system one ladder rack. Big coincidence huh? Try this link. They have everything you need. Fast shipping too.
Make sure you specify what make, model, etc. when looking for your parts.

Good Luck.... http://www.inlad.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks to all, 
I got it resolved. Made a call to the company and they advised me what to do. Not a big deal. was able to use them fine.
Thanks again.
Randy


----------



## americanworkvan (Mar 10, 2012)

*Some Ladder Racks for your refference to consider in future*

My main point is material. ALUMINUM !!!
Do not get those nice looking at first steel products, once you scratch paint it will be yellow and your van will get those ugly yellow stains. *http://www.Van-Ladder-Racks.com*
Some pictures of convenient racks. Some with Ladder Lock Down/Quick Release


----------

